# Staying awake



## phathead69 (Aug 15, 2020)

Just read thru thread where they where going to smoke large brisket overnight and worried about falling asleep and fire going out. What do other stick burners do during overnight smokes.  
I start a smoke say midnight ill watch tv until cant hold eyes open. Thats when i set phone timer to 45 minutes and then its sleep, timer goes off, chk add wood, reset timer and repeat until morning. Not a good nights sleep but enough i can go the next day into the evening with guests. Whats you method?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2020)

Try Chili’s extreme hot & fast method. I think he did a 18 lb brisket the other day in 9 hours. And it looked darn good! Al
If I do an overnight smoke I use the WSM/Guru setup & sleep like a baby!
Al


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

I get get about 4 hours out of a burn so I set my alarm and get up and add wood through the night or if smoking something that will be reheated I start at 4am. I’ve spent many nights sleeping in my pickup or recliner having dreams of a flare up or someone stealing my meat!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Aug 15, 2020)

That's one case where a pellet grill with a phone app excells.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 15, 2020)

Wireless 4 probe thermometer. Set it for high and low temp alarm.


----------



## paprika pal (Aug 15, 2020)

I use the oven timer and set for an hour and sleep on the recliner. This way I have to get up and shut it off. 
Then take a nap the next day.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 15, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Try Chili’s extreme hot & fast method. I think he did a 18 lb brisket the other day in 9 hours. And it looked darn good! Al



X2.  If I had to stay awake all night I'd need some form of chemical assistance, and I'm just too darned old for that anymore RAY


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2020)

I'll never do another Low-n-Slow brisket, unless maybe it's a small Flat that won't take more than 8-10 hours.
Full packer briskets are much more forgiving and I get the wonderful Point.
Trimmed briskets <15lbs go Hot-n-Fast at 275°-300° with smoke.
Trimmed briskets >15lbs go Extreme Hot-n-Fast
2.5 hours of smoke at 275°-300°, then up to 375°-400°.
Once the IT hits 165° and I've a good bark it gets wrapped in paper, back into the 375°-400° and finished till probe tender.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 15, 2020)

When it’s time to get some sleep, I would have no guilt over slipping the brisket in the oven at 225* or whatever I was holding in the pot, get some shut eye and start over in the AM with the stick burner. No body but me would ever know.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2020)

Harry Soo, everybody here should know his name... Well maybe not  
He says does his at home Hot-n-Fast brisket cooks are done at  375°-400° with smoke (maybe 3-4 hours), gets a good bark, then wraps paper in foil and finishes in a 325°-350° oven till probe tender.


----------

